# Killington 2-3-2016



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

Wrecked my car on some black ice on the way up.

Busted front windshield, and front tires, slide off into a dutch.

State Police / Fire Rescue came and were really cool.

Got a tow truck drive to K1 Lodge, went skiing with a few people there. Groomers were nice and slick. Some snow up top, sleet down below. Ripped some fast runs. Hit about 60 on SkiTracks on Ramshead snowboard park straight lined.

Met a couple older dudes and took some speed runs.

Wife met met up there to recover my car, but it's stuck up in Hartland, VT getting fixed.

Good thing for Auto Insurance.

Quite the experience. Thank God no injuries.

That's that.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

Is your wife the same woman that you took skiing a few years ago and abandoned on the slope for her to fend for herself to get down?


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Dammmm honestly glad you are ok 
Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

Still dont think youre going to get off that easy tho bud


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Feb 4, 2016)

I like the cut of your jib tuna man


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Is your wife the same woman that you took skiing a few years ago and abandoned on the slope for her to fend for herself to get down?



No I never skied without her.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 4, 2016)

Glad no injuries.  You posted a report. Props for that.  I credit your enthusiasm.


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2016)

Bob R said:


> Glad no injuries.  You posted a report. Props for that.  I credit your enthusiasm.



+1


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> No I never skied without her.


Explains the marriage then.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

No rain??????  Just snow and sleet??????

That's not what was reported at Kzone. 

Glad you're okay, but I'm sure you see why it was best to stay home.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> No rain??????  Just snow and sleet??????
> 
> That's not what was reported at Kzone.
> 
> Glad you're okay, but I'm sure you see why it was best to stay home.



And why the whole argument started.. We tried telling him to stay home 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 4, 2016)

You are hardcore, my friend.  Glad you made it out unscathed!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2016)

...had to read this with my hand over my mouth in shock.

...and the saga ends!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2016)

Glad you're okay but everyone tried to talk you out of going. Well maybe we didn't but we did say it was going to suck and not be a powder day.


----------



## freeski (Feb 4, 2016)

I knew there'd be a report and that it would include Tuna Speed. Another victory for the man. Was seriously hoping for an off trailer.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 4, 2016)

But what about the epic pow? What of the glorious day that they would chronicle in the annals of ski history that we were all missing out on?


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 4, 2016)

What a cringeworthy ski report... glad you're okay though.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

you owe me $10. if you don't pay, you are a dishonorable man, and your "God" will smite you.

your wife is a saint. if I were her I'd be pissed at you for being so foolish and driving into an ice storm, and I'd tell you to take a car service to Lebanon and fly home, or take a train or bus from Rutland, as you deserved.

I totaled my car driving in a SNOW storm to jay peak from sugarloaf. Moose ran into the road. Flipped my crv. Moose walked away like nothing happened. I was fine, a little bruised. Seatbelts people. I ended up flying home from Lebanon. Our difference is that I missed an actual powder day, not some mixed precip rain crap

Bitcoin wallet - 19kWW868rfNdiK9zRxusmkSAca5tAqD2mn


----------



## Nick (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry about your car !!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, at least he tried. It will all make a good story in 30 years.


----------



## 180 (Feb 4, 2016)

don't we need t see a picture of the car.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I totaled my car driving in a SNOW storm to jay peak from sugarloaf. Moose ran into the road. Flipped my crv. Moose walked away like nothing happened. I was fine, a little bruised. Seatbelts people.



Holy sh!t dude, that's quite a road trip.   Sugarloaf to Jay?!   I mean, those are two great mtns, but good g0d that must have been a long drive.    I bet it was "scenic" until the moose showed up.     Plus didn't you have to drive by Saddleback, Sunday River, Burke, etc to get there?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

it was like 3 seasons ago when maine got pounded in mid December and vt had nothing. I went up to the loaf on 12/22 but it then began to rain in Maine and pound at jay. Went to bed at 6 pm, woke at 3 am, started driving. Hit the moose near island pond vt. It was a beautiful drive in the light snow. Came to a hill, couldn't see the moose til the crest, and he was right in front of me, nothing I could do. Hitchhiker for an hour before the first car even passed. First car, a Mack truck, picked me up and took me to town. Crazy day. Jay reported like 18"


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

and that drive doesn't pass any of those ski areas except maybe saddleback, but it was rain in maine. It's a 4 hour country road drive thru the north country


----------



## Whitey (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Came to a hill, couldn't see the moose til the crest, and he was right in front of me, nothing I could do.



Funny thing, I ski all over the northeast and have for many years.  All behind the wheel ski trip travel.    In addition  to that, for about 7 yrs my work required me to drive all over New England, including frequent trips to Bangor, Burlington, Littleton, etc.   

In all that time of driving and staying in the northern areas of VT, NH, & ME - I've never seen a moose.    A lot times my driving is at night or before dawn in the morning.  People frequently caution me to be careful because driving in those areas at night - there's a lot of moose strikes.  Nope, not a single moose.  No exaggeration that short of living in those areas I should be the person who is most likely to have encountered a moose.   Not even a glimpse of a piece of moose through the trees.   And yet I've only seen a moose on videos & pictures.

It's gotten to the point where when I go up north I am looking around thinking "there's got to be a f_cking moose somewhere around here" and I just want to see one so I can say "OK, now I've seen a moose".   

But then again, I don't need to see a moose like you did either. . .


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

Dude I set out on that drive saying "I hope I see a moose". Fuck.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Dude I set out on that drive saying "I hope I see a moose". Fuck.



Sorry about your car - but that is pretty classic.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

Back to the topic at hand, tuna, you better pay me


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Back to the topic at hand, tuna, you better pay me



I got your BTC. Tomorrow.


----------



## Tin (Feb 4, 2016)

All jokes aside glad you're OK dude. They say what exactly is wrong with the Subaru in the front end?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> it was like 3 seasons ago when maine got pounded in mid December and vt had nothing. I went up to the loaf on 12/22 but it then began to rain in Maine and pound at jay. Went to bed at 6 pm, woke at 3 am, started driving. Hit the moose near island pond vt. It was a beautiful drive in the light snow. Came to a hill, couldn't see the moose til the crest, and he was right in front of me, nothing I could do. Hitchhiker for an hour before the first car even passed. First car, a Mack truck, picked me up and took me to town. Crazy day. Jay reported like 18"



Last year Saddleback got pounded with about 18" fresh on April 4-5th". Awesome skiing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> All jokes aside glad you're OK dude. They say what exactly is wrong with the Subaru in the front end?



Just need new front tires and a new windshield. I can deal with a dent on the hood.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

also glad you're ok and glad you are choosing to settle the bet. dude next time every single person tells you "BAD IDEA", you should listen


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 4, 2016)

Whitey said:


> In all that time of driving and staying in the northern areas of VT, NH, & ME - I've never seen a moose.



Just on the 10 miles stretch of 242 between Jay Peak and Montgomery I see a moose 3-4 times every year.  Often a mother and calf. 

Heck, once, while stopped watching a moose 50 yards in front of the car, I spotted a huge black bear crossing 242 in my rearview mirror.   I kid you not.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> also glad you're ok and glad you are choosing to settle the bet. dude next time every single person tells you "BAD IDEA", you should listen



Ehh, you were pretty much the only negative one on the situation. But I got your BTC tomorrow.

Now it's time to watch The Godfather and have some fun with my wife.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 4, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> also glad you're ok and glad you are choosing to settle the bet. dude next time every single person tells you "BAD IDEA", you should listen



To be fair... no one said "dude, the roads are gonna be ice".  Everyone was saying "you idiot bring your water skis".

We didn't say "bad idea" we were saying "stupid idea" :dunce:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ehh, you were pretty much the only negative one on the situation. .



Everyone was negative!


.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 4, 2016)

yea I was just the most outspoken in straight up calling you an idiot, but my mama always said stupid is as stupid does


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 4, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ehh, you were pretty much the only negative one on the situation. .



HahahahahahahahagHFahahG


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 4, 2016)

How were the woods?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

The woods were slippery slick, just how I like them.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> The woods were slippery slick, just how I like them.



Please tell me that you're being sarcastic.  If not, why did you go up on what you thought would be a powder day?  You make so many inconsistent statements.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 5, 2016)

Tuna, thanks for giving all of us frustrated snow sliders an outlet for our mutual frustration with this shitty season. Kudos for getting out there in spite of it. By the way, looks like multiple storm systems are headed our way, maybe one will actually produce, fingers crossed.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

your BTC payment was short by $3.12


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> your BTC payment was short by $3.12



6.99 sucker!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> your BTC payment was short by $3.12





bdfreetuna said:


> 6.99 sucker!




Not cool at all


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

it was $6.88, and you're gonna short me $3.12? you are both stupid and dishonorable.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

That's all I had left in my BTC wallet and it's connected to a card I don't have anymore. Sorrrry chip!

Circle must have charged me a cent for the transaction.

Also my car is fine, being fixed up with a low deductable, some towing charge and I'm driving up to Hartland on Saturday to show my wife a nice time and pick up the car.

Also helps to do the website for your insurance company.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

borrow $3.12 from your fucking millionaire father or take it out of the family business and deposit it into your bitcoin wallet and settle your debt you stupid and dishonorable idiot.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> borrow $3.12 from your fucking millionaire father or take it out of the family business and deposit it into your bitcoin wallet and settle your debt you stupid and dishonorable idiot.



Take a hike guy. Hope to never see you on the slopes. I've had a rough enough week as it is. Not really showing your best face lately huh?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

your rough week is no one's fault but your own. you were stupid. we all told you so. you put money on your stupidity and lost, and now you aren't paying up. you are dishonorable, and you are stupid. judging by your posts, the only time i'd ever see you on the slopes is when i blow by you while you're cleaning up after one of your trademark yardsales, gaper.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> borrow $3.12 from your fucking millionaire father or take it out of the family business and deposit it into your bitcoin wallet and settle your debt you stupid and dishonorable idiot.


The guy is a dirt ball what do you expect.  He left a woman on trail that she had no right to be on.  He left her there and this one of his first post here   The guy is a sleeve ball.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> your BTC payment was short by $3.12



He said 10$.  He paid you 10$ canadian...

Nonetheless, not cool at all.   But then, I fully expected him not to pay you a dime...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

those rossis you love to boast about. those are gaper skis, gaper.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Krusty, you're a nasty dude.

I'll deposit some cash in the bank tomorrow when it's not snowing and send you a little extra tip. Jackass.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> your rough week is no one's fault but your own. you were stupid. we all told you so. you put money on your stupidity and lost, and now you aren't paying up. you are dishonorable, and you are stupid. judging by your posts, the only time i'd ever see you on the slopes is when i blow by you while you're cleaning up after one of your trademark yardsales, gaper.





I think KtK is getting ready to stab BDFT in the heart with a trident. . .


----------



## HD333 (Feb 5, 2016)

Whitey said:


> View attachment 18902



"Everything you want"

"Everything?"

"Everything"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Turn that smile on the Klown from upside down.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

i'm smiling man. working from home for the next few hours and then its off to the airport. this time tomorrow i'm skiing winter park.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> The guy is a dirt ball what do you expect.  He left a woman on trail that she had no right to be on.  He left her there and this one of his first post here   The guy is a sleeve ball.



Is this the report you have in mind:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/106788-Killington-2012-01-29-Taking-the-girl-I-love-skiing-for-her-first-time?highlight=Killington

Looks like he was with her the whole time.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Is this the report you have in mind:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...kiing-for-her-first-time?highlight=Killington
> 
> Looks like he was with her the whole time.


I don't think so.  I can't find it either.  I am getting old though.  I thought we all ragged on him for leaving her.  That might be it


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

In this corner..... Kooky, hyper-positive kid who provides no end of entertainment with his stories and reports.

In this corner.... Angry, hyper-aggressive Klown who provides no end of swears and insults.

It's a Battle Royal.  I hope Tuna advances to the next round.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

i'm just principled, and potty-mouthed.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah my wife was like 40 feet up the slope on an ice patch. Ski instructer came immediately and helped her down. I gave them both the thumbs up.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> In this corner..... Kooky, hyper-positive kid who provides no end of entertainment with his stories and reports.
> 
> In this corner.... Angry, hyper-aggressive Klown who provides no end of swears and insults.
> 
> It's a Battle Royal.  I hope Tuna advances to the next round.



Appreciate your support.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'm smiling man. working from home for the next few hours and then its off to the airport. this time tomorrow i'm skiing winter park.



Post some Mary Jane Pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

WPMJ tomorrow, Steamboat Sunday-Tuesday, Copper Wednesday-Thursday, WPMJ Friday. The return of the almighty Ween, like a phoenix from the ashes, in Denver on Friday. Sleep in on Saturday. Fly home Saturday night. Fancy Valentine's dinner with the lady on Sunday. Some Catskills skiing with the lady President's Day. 

I got it made right now. Only thing that stinks is the high pressure ridge setting up out west, but that should benefit our slopes back home where we need it more. I'll take sunny days at Copper if it means some snowpack in the east.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> WPMJ tomorrow, Steamboat Sunday-Tuesday, Copper Wednesday-Thursday, WPMJ Friday. The return of the almighty Ween, like a phoenix from the ashes, in Denver on Friday. Sleep in on Saturday. Fly home Saturday night. Fancy Valentine's dinner with the lady on Sunday. Some Catskills skiing with the lady President's Day.
> 
> I got it made right now. Only thing that stinks is the high pressure ridge setting up out west, but that should benefit our slopes back home where we need it more. I'll take sunny days at Copper if it means some snowpack in the east.



Well ain't that nice to fly out West whenever you want to.

You can take your $3.33 cents and eat it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 5, 2016)

I dont know about you guys but if I was ranting and running my mouth about how wrong all you guys are and turn out to be 100% wrong I would certainly at least show back up on that thread and admit my wrong.I would not go and write a ski report only and throw the sympathy card in there and hope it all goes away.The old saying about loudmouth people that brag about skiing ability or wealth or anything in general are phonies is certainly true here.Time to grow up and take your lumps.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

yea it is nice. it's nice having a decent job that allows me the time off to go skiing out west and the money to do it. its what allows me to continue living in the greatest city in the world where i am from and where my family, friends, and girlfriend are, while still skiing 40 days a year. you should try it.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea it is nice. it's nice having a decent job that allows me the time off to go skiing out west and the money to do it. its what allows me to continue living in the greatest city in the world where i am from and where my family, friends, and girlfriend are, while still skiing 40 days a year. you should try it.


It would not be for me.  I would go nuts.  Just my opinion.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd rather live in hell than NYC personally.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

to each their own. i live 3 hours further from the mountains than you and have skied 4x as many days as you this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> It would not be for me.  I would go nuts.  Just my opinion.



i've felt the pull of denver, seattle, portland, salt lake and gave them all heavy thought. i personally couldn't go full ski town on a permanent basis. life happened and i am pretty firmly rooted here in nyc, but have worked it out to still be able to ski as much as i need to scratch the itch. i know big city living isnt for everyone. hell, i couldnt fathom living in manhattan again, now that i live in brooklyn and can do the little things like park my car in under 10 minutes, and see the sky.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

I just ski the East and go out West once every 5 years or so for a treat.

Funny, normally up here we see NY plates and we figure those are the gapers.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its what allows me to continue living in the greatest city in the world where i am from and where my family, friends, and girlfriend are


\

Holy Sh!t, dude - why didn't you say you were living in Boston.    You sure seem angrier than most Bostonians,  but I guess the city has all types.   

PS - You need to change your profile.  It says "Brooklyn".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

well, subjectively, i think nyc is the greatest city in the world. objectively, i am not from boston, nor are my family and girlfriend. i do have plenty of friends up that way and think its a fine town. no nyc v. boston hate coming from me ever. i get jealous of my boston friends proximity to the loaf and cannon areas.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> well, subjectively, i think nyc is the greatest city in the world. objectively, i am not from boston, nor are my family and girlfriend. i do have plenty of friends up that way and think its a fine town. no nyc v. boston hate coming from me ever. i get jealous of my boston friends proximity to the loaf and cannon areas.



Come on, man - half the fun of living in Boston or NYC is hating on the other place. . .


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Puck it said:


> It would not be for me.  I would go nuts.  Just my opinion.



You would fit right in, then!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

Whitey said:


> Come on, man - half the fun of living in Boston or NYC is hating on the other place. . .



i'm a mets fan, so i can be all "ha ha bill buckner", but i'm not a football fan or a yankees fan, so the sports rivalries don't really get me at all.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea it is nice. it's nice having a decent job that allows me the time off to go skiing out west and the money to do it. its what allows me to continue living in the greatest city in the world where i am from and where my family, friends, and girlfriend are, while still skiing 40 days a year. you should try it.


You do realize you're not the only Brooklynite who skis 40 days?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> You do realize you're not the only Brooklynite who skis 40 days?



of course. i respect the hell out of every other city person who is dedicated enough to log the long seasons and deal with the long drives every weekend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

R E S P E C T tell you what it means to me


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

Tuna,

What was not at all cool was paying $6.88 on a $10 bet and just assuming that Krusty should just accept it.  If you couldn't come up with $10 (trying hard not to laugh at that one...), you should have had the guts to let Krusty know that you are a man of your word and that you would pay the balance when you had the funds.

What drives people crazy is that you operate in a fog.  You've gotten a lot of good advice from people.  Much more good advice than you ought to be entitled to.  I hope that someday you find the maturity to listen to others and to think objectively.  You'll pay a lot fewer insurance deductibles once that happens.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

I do the website for my insurance company; they hooked me up.

Same time 95% of the time I give you all good advice. We have fun, share stories. So, whatever.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't care where this goes other than you paying in full Tuna.  

If you two want to carry on the richard waving contest, that's fine, but you need to pay the man.  AZ obviously assumes no financial liability in such affairs, but it is a really bad look to have members of our community openly not coming through on the debts they have with other members.   Be a man of your word.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Fine I'll take a walk to the bank in the snow tomorrow with no car just for Krusty the negative dude. Actually, tomorrow's Saturday, car rescue day. Gonna have to wait till Monday Clown.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

the fact that you dont have a way to deposit to bitcoin using a debit or credit card, for an adult who claims to have a real job, is totally bizarro. go take a walk in the snow to the bank.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

Monday and I'll even throw an extra penny at you. Big shot.

How are haters like this not moderated around here?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 5, 2016)

Be proud Tuna and Krusty... in two days you've both created the 2 greatest threads in AZ history.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Monday and I'll even throw an extra penny at you. Big shot.
> 
> How are haters like this not moderated around here?



you kidding dude? you made outrageous claims. everyone said you were wrong. you put money on you being right. not only were you completely wrong, but you proved yourself wrong in totally epic fashion. then you welched on paying the full debt owed. you are dishonorable.

and stop editing your posts to change your arguments after people have already responded to them. i shouldn't NEED to quote your text.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you kidding dude? you made outrageous claims. everyone said you were wrong. you put money on you being right. not only were you completely wrong, but you proved yourself wrong in totally epic fashion. then you welched on paying the full debt owed. you are dishonorable.



You'll get your big money on Monday with an extra tip just for being so special and righteous.

I don't edit crap except to add more info or correct a spelling mistake.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I do the website for my insurance company; they hooked me up.


Have you evern dealt with an insurance company?  It's not like dealing with the next door neighbor plumber.
Either:
a) Your insurance company fails to follow proper regulatory and accounting procedures; or
b) You are offsetting a charge which is, therefore, coming out of your pocket at the end of the day.

I'm willing to bet it's neither, but if it is indeed one, that it's the latter.



bdfreetuna said:


> You'll get your big money on Monday with an extra tip just for being so special and righteous.



I've never seen someone so wrong be so righteous.  You tried to stiff Krusty.  If you needed more time to come up with $3.12 (stifling a laugh...) you had an obligation to tell him rather than just assuming that he would write off your debt to him.

So not only did Paypal suspend your account, but you can't come up with $3.12.  I'm starting to connect the dots...


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Fine I'll take a walk to the bank in the snow tomorrow with no car just for Krusty the negative dude. Actually, tomorrow's Saturday, car rescue day. Gonna have to wait till Monday Clown.



You have to deposit money in the bank in order to come up with $3.12?  As sad as that is, have you ever heard of online banking?

If funds are that tight, you really should tell your father to work harder.  He's clearly letting you down.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

I got no car, it's a long ass walk in the snow, and I'm paying up.

This site is usually fun but it's like 25% haters and the rest cool people.

I guess that's how it is when you go skiing anywhere too.

You can block people on this site right? After you get your BTC on Monday I'm not reading another word from Krusty the Clown.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> You tried to stiff *Krusty*.



For the record, although he comes across as very "Krusty", the Klown in reference is "Kusty.  Whatever that means.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I got no car, it's a long ass walk in the snow, and I'm paying up.
> 
> This site is usually fun but it's like 25% haters and the rest cool people.
> 
> ...



Doubles down by playing the victim card...

Since there were only four people skiing at Killington on Wednesday, and you state that 25% of skiers are haters, I wonder who the hater was on the slopes that day?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Doubles down by playing the victim card...



You too VTKilarney. You've been a constant hater. Blocking you right now.

More like 50 people skiing at least. Thread over for me. Have fun guys.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> You too VTKilarney. You've been a constant hater. Blocking you right now.


There is a God.  I get to make comments and he won't see them to offer asinine responses.  Definitely a win-win situation.

Oh, wait... How will I learn about the dangers of cloud seeding??????  Shit.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2016)

His best quote "Some Eastern Skiers might have to admit tomorrow night that some other Eastern skiers know what's up. We'll see." I think he was talking to himself.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I got no car, it's a long ass walk in the snow, and I'm paying up.
> 
> This site is usually fun but it's like 25% haters and the rest cool people.
> 
> ...



typical right wing nutjob move. when truth doesn't suit your view of reality you just block out the truth.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> His best quote "Some Eastern Skiers might have to admit tomorrow night that some other Eastern skiers know what's up. We'll see." I think he was talking to himself.



He's never going to even hint at the fact that he was mistaken.  A normal person would admit that it was a dumb idea, and they'd laugh about their stupidity after.  And, more importantly, they would learn a lesson.  None of that will happen here.  Tuna is a professional victim.  He's even portraying himself as the victim when he stiffs someone on a measly $10 bet.  That's how out of touch he is.

By the way, I LOVE that he has blocked me.  I can talk turkey without his nonsensical interruptions.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all are ridiculous. I'm surprised he paid anything let alone shorting it a few bucks


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

At first I thought tuna was just trolling for shits and giggles, now I realize he's straight up crazy


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

At first I thought tuna was just trolling for shits and giggles, now I realize he's straight up crazy


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Y'all are ridiculous. I'm surprised he paid anything let alone shorting it a few bucks


My character is worth much more than $10.  I would have never reneged on the bet for that reason.

But then again, I could afford to pay the bet in a timely manner.  So our circumstances are apparently quite different.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Y'all are ridiculous. I'm surprised he paid anything let alone shorting it a few bucks



+1

This is the only "skiing" forum where the guy who actually went skiing gets bashed by people who didn't.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 5, 2016)

Klown send me your PayPal account and I will pay the difference just so this is over


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Klown send me your PayPal account and I will pay the difference just so this is over



Send him double to shut him up for the next one too.   I'll buy you a beer when I see you.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> +1
> 
> This is the only "skiing" forum where the guy who actually went skiing gets bashed by people who didn't.



Everyone is grumpy this year, myself included.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Everyone is grumpy this year, myself included.



If that's an apology to Tuna, hopefully he didn't already block you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Why should anyone apologize? The guy insisted it was going to be a powder day with at least 9" & everyone was trying to tell him it was going to rain. He was insistent & implied everyone else were idiots & that only he knew what the real deal was from his supposed inside weather forecasts. If anything he should come on here & say sorry guys you were right, I should've listened to everyone. I don't think one person in the two threads agreed with him that it was going to be a powder day. Tuna needs to apologize not anyone else, except for maybe the guy that kept calling him an idiot.

And who cares about 10 bucks.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Why should anyone apologize? The guy insisted it was going to be a powder day with at least 9" & everyone was trying to tell him it was going to rain. He was insistent & implied everyone else were idiots & that only he knew what the real deal was from his supposed inside weather forecasts. If anything he should come on here & say sorry guys you were right, I should've listened to everyone. I don't think one person in the two threads agreed with him that it was going to be a powder day. Tuna needs to apologize not anyone else, except for maybe the guy that kept calling him an idiot.
> 
> And who cares about 10 bucks.



Agreed 100%


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 5, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> And who cares about 10 bucks.



Apparently "Kusty"


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> If that's an apology to Tuna, hopefully he didn't already block you.



It's fine if he blocked me.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't believe anyone would pay off an Internet bet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Opinions vary, but a bet with defined terms should be paid IMO.  If I had no intention of paying in full, I would never make the wager; in person, on the net, doesn't matter.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> I can't believe anyone would pay off an Internet bet.



The easiest way to avoid paying is to not bet in the first place. Nobody forced him to place the bet, and I have no doubt that he would have expected payment had he won.  Again, my character is worth more than $10.  I would have been sure to pay up for that reason alone. But I'm also not a gambler.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Y'all are ridiculous. I'm surprised he paid anything let alone shorting it a few bucks



He's getting the rest of the money Monday. I don't know why he's such a crybaby. My car went into a freakin ditch and I got a lot of stuff to deal with right now.

Why is this thread still continuing?

Go watch a Counting Crows live show and chill out; have a little beer, maybe have a puff or two (crack rocks obviously), that's what I'm doing.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyWKzBB1eAs


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Thread over for me. Have fun guys.


Whoops.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 5, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> This is the only "skiing" forum where the guy who actually went skiing gets bashed by people who didn't.



Bahaha! Yup! Such great entertainment!


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 5, 2016)

So tuna is smoking crack? Mystery solved


----------



## Harvey (Feb 5, 2016)

domeskier said:


> is this the report you have in mind:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/106788-killington-2012-01-29-taking-the-girl-i-love-skiing-for-her-first-time?highlight=killington



omg so much win in that thread.

EDIT: Tuna your girl is cute.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2016)

Crack is bad? Bad bad!!! Just due Mary and be OK

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 5, 2016)

Harvey said:


> EDIT: Tuna your girl is cute.



Former girl. He married somebody else in October.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2016)

principals. paying ones debts timely and in full. and not running ones mouth when they are ill informed. and listening to science and reason.

hello from Denver. 

can't wait to see my $3.12 of Bitcoin hit the account while I'm out at winter park tomorrow


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 6, 2016)

Tuna's Facebook page had a recent entry that gave me a chuckle:
December 30, 2015 · 
I am blessed each day as I get to carry out Paul's message to the Thessalonian Church: (1 Th 4:10-12)
But we urge you, brethren, to excel still more, and to make it your ambition to lead a quiet life and attend to your own business and work with your hands, just as we commanded you, so that you will behave properly toward outsiders and not be in any need.

https://www.facebook.com/joshuapelland1982?ref=br_rs


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 6, 2016)

VT your beginning to scare me !
Your Stalking his FB page ?

Burke must still suck I take it .....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> I can't believe anyone would pay off an Internet bet.



I'm amazed anyone bet on the weather.


----------

